

Federal Loan Data Disclosure - bfung
http://graphicsweb.wsj.com/php/Federal-Loan-Data-Disclosure.html

======
bfung
also: [http://www.businessinsider.com/the-largest-single-loan-
given...](http://www.businessinsider.com/the-largest-single-loan-given-to-
bank-during-crisis-47942000000-2010-12)

filter by "Barclays" to confirm the number. Note the amount is in millions.

the data is downloadable on scribd in pdf here:
[http://www.businessinsider.com/check-out-which-banks-
receive...](http://www.businessinsider.com/check-out-which-banks-received-
pdcf-loans-when-2010-12#ixzz16tRcNYtt)

